# Co2 Jets



## Cryogenifex (Feb 23, 2011)

I am new to this site and wanted to let all the members know that I currently manufacture and build Co2 jets right here in the USA. Let me know if I can be of any assistance. 

Cryogenifex is a company that manufactures Co2 Cryo Jets and cryogenic effect systems capable of making plumes of cryo fog. This effect is very reliable and repeatable. Stainless steel and brass construction yield a very rugged device. The Co2 Jet system can be used with the high pressure Liquid CO2 tanks or refrigerated liquid dewar tanks to add to its versatility.

For more info:
www.cryogenifex.com

--Greg


----------



## DaveySimps (Feb 23, 2011)

Great to have you aboard Greg. Good to have you here. Thanks for the introduction. This is your once chance to advertise your companies offerings. I hope you stick around and enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## theatre4jc (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey bro glad you found the site. It's a great wealth of info and a big education site. Great place to ask questions when you are stumped. They've helped me through some tough repairs I couldn't figure out on my own.


----------

